# is this proper wildcamping



## rugbyken (Jan 31, 2018)

now is this proper wilding couple of kilometres from anywhere in spain near the portuguese border , it’s a pine forest picnic area if that’s not wild enough we’re with lee & linda and theirs lots of red wine about


----------



## molly 2 (Jan 31, 2018)

rugbyken said:


> View attachment 60890 now is this proper wilding couple of kilometres from anywhere in spain near the portuguese border , it’s a pine forest picnic area if that’s not wild enough we’re with lee & linda and theirs lots of red wine about


.  Come home quick you are missing the snow .


----------



## Lee (Jan 31, 2018)

We found this and thought of Annie and Sue I can't think why.


----------



## Wully (Jan 31, 2018)




----------



## Benylin (Jan 31, 2018)

Is it anywhere near where we are at Monsarraz?


----------



## Deleted member 58274 (Jan 31, 2018)

rugbyken said:


> View attachment 60890 now is this proper wilding couple of kilometres from anywhere in spain near the portuguese border , it’s a pine forest picnic area if that’s not wild enough we’re with lee & linda and theirs lots of red wine about



Looks a good place and great company....can't imagine better wildcamping !! Red wine too... will be kitting out the van in March so we can do more "off-grid" wilding in places such as this !! :banana: Maja


----------



## campervanannie (Jan 31, 2018)

Lee said:


> View attachment 60892
> 
> We found this and thought of Annie and Sue I can't think why.



I have no idea what you mean I am strictly a Smirnoff girl can't vouch for my mate though lol


----------



## alwaysared (Jan 31, 2018)

rugbyken said:


> View attachment 60890 now is this proper wilding couple of kilometres from anywhere in spain near the portuguese border , it’s a pine forest picnic area if that’s not wild enough we’re with lee & linda and theirs lots of red wine about


Yes 

Regards,
Del


----------



## Lee (Jan 31, 2018)

Looser cruiser said:


> View attachment 60893



Perfect are you sure you're not here with us.

Linda is not amused just wait until she meets up, you're in so much trouble.


----------



## Lee (Jan 31, 2018)

Benylin said:


> Is it anywhere near where we are at Monsarraz?



You're about 2.5 hours away.


----------



## Pauljenny (Jan 31, 2018)

Lee said:


> You're about 2.5 hours away.



Keep the  noise down please. You're awful close to us.

And watch where you throw the empties.
With this big superMoon, we can see for miles, so close your curtains.
Thankyou.


----------



## phillybarbour (Feb 1, 2018)

Looks like proper wild camping to me, unless there a social club and toilet block behind the hedges.


----------



## Ed on Toast (Feb 1, 2018)

Looks like an awesome location and good company too :dance:


----------



## rugbyken (Feb 1, 2018)

we’ll be even closer tomorrow paul heading for manta rota jan & linda both got bags of washing for the laundry lady , hope we can get on it gets a bit full at times,


----------



## Pauljenny (Feb 1, 2018)

rugbyken said:


> we’ll be even closer tomorrow paul heading for manta rota jan & linda both got bags of washing for the laundry lady , hope we can get on it gets a bit full at times,



Hopefully, we'll be setting off on Monday morning, via Sao Bras. Jenny needs a jab at the hospital there. If we get away in good time, we'll drop in to see you all at Manta Rota. ... If you're still there?
Give Linda, Jan and Carol a big hug from us. Give Lee a Chinese burn.
We'll be in touch.


----------



## campervanannie (Feb 1, 2018)

All joking apart it does look a great location you lucky guys.   Enjoy.


----------



## rugbyken (Feb 1, 2018)

been really lovely annie stayed two days only saw three cars going to work in the adjoining orchards, been policing the area around collected bag of rubbish got a box full to take away back to civilisation? tomorrow


----------



## Trish1997 (Feb 2, 2018)

Benylin said:


> Is it anywhere near where we are at Monsarraz?



Now your making me jealous. Loved it there


----------

